# playing call of duty online



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

So I recently got CALL OF DUTY..... very cool game.. and am i'm so fascinated with online play - the technology amazes me (on any platform.. playing against people from around the world, no idea how it works, but very cool)

anyways, i have played COD through Game Ranger... but it wants 50 bucks to be able to talk to people as well. Is there any freeware out there that enables me to play online and not have to pay extra?

thanks


----------



## oryxbiker (Nov 29, 2001)

Last I checked all the COD servers were free, or atleast the ones that come up in my list....


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah... if you have the retail COD there are several free online servers.

It is a great game... very fun for online play.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

yeah, sorry i'm a moron! i had the multiplayer connected to LAN. which of course makes no sense... so i had to switch the multiplayer to INTERNET and i'm now online.... i now just have to figure out to get the talking thing working...

thanks,


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

emalen said:


> yeah, sorry i'm a moron! i had the multiplayer connected to LAN. which of course makes no sense... so i had to switch the multiplayer to INTERNET and i'm now online.... i now just have to figure out to get the talking thing working...
> 
> thanks,


I did some checking and found TeamSpeex: http://www.savvy.nl/blog/download.

If you can get everyone you want to play against to use this then it should work fine. There also used to be Roger Wilco, which is still available for Windows, but the Mac version stopped development when OS 7.1 was available. You can still download it and apparently it works in Classic, but thats just gross. TeamSpeak is cross-platform as well. The website for the Windows and Linux clients is available here: http://www.goteamspeak.com/index.php?page=downloads.

Hope this helps,

Trev


----------



## mojoprofilms (Nov 17, 2002)

*cd key in use???*

Okay...I tried to join an online server and I got the error message "CD Key in Use". However, this is a brand new (from the store and sealed) copy installed on only 1 computer.

Has anyone else had this message in error?


----------



## oryxbiker (Nov 29, 2001)

that means someone had programmed a keygen and its generated your key for someone who downloaded the game. You could take it back to the store and get a different box or just download some keys.


----------

